# [DF] Urban Terror server



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Crap discussion.

Server launched - 10 slots
*
/connect gagan.homelinux.com
*
Server name: *IND - Hellsheaven 24x7*

It will be closed for the Weekends though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 6, 2009)

Wire transfer will be good choice for all parties involved, cheques will work if VStreet people r ok with it.


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 7, 2009)

i am up for the 1'st option.

note : the server is availaible to all but the rcon is availaible to the contributors  .


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 7, 2009)

Bank transfer is very safe and sound in my opinion.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> note : the server is availaible to only those who are contributing money for it .


I think server is available to all, but the Rcon is available to the contributors.


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 7, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I think server is available to all, but the Rcon is available to the contributors.



oh...then its allright.


----------



## hullap (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

one lame idea -

as we are going official, we better have some site put up for teamspeak, server news and stuff like that

we can do that via the domain offerd by the hosting server (i hope it is there)

put some blog or forum or whatever and obviously put some 'ad's in it and let that ad money pay the rent?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey dude believe I am an 15 year kid and so I cant contribute...Sorry..


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ dude, being a kid doesn't make you don't pay.
refer hullap


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

But still hari i cant pay (sorry for it) due to some big fu(king reasons..

Guys One suggestion:-

When we will have our own DF server up then..Only those member can remain in our clan who really play good..not anyone who register in Digit Forum and use DF tag...It will go against the respect in our server...


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ dad wont give money?

dude, for these things, you gotta earn on ur own


----------



## toofan (Mar 7, 2009)

Option 1.

Krazy ur term is over now so you can sell ur books and other stuff for this gaming server and for the RCon password you can do anything ( I guess so).
It would be great fun to slap others .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 7, 2009)

gj kidds,LOL.

You guys might also wanna set-up private slots so that you can get into the sever even when its full.A 12+4 or 16+2 slot server should suffice I guess.best of luck kiddz.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> gj kidds,LOL.
> 
> You guys might also wanna set-up private slots so that you can get into the sever even when its full.A 12+4 or 16+2 slot server should suffice I guess.best of luck kiddz.


Thank you.  But in the beginning it will just be a private server...12slots @ Rs.900.

If we like the service, then we'll make it public and configure as you're saying.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

toofan said:


> Option 1.
> 
> Krazy ur term is over now so you can sell ur books and other stuff for this gaming server and for the RCon password you can do anything ( I guess so).
> It would be great fun to slap others .



 fun to slap other  I can do anything for rcon pass  

Btw how i will give that money to u....By what means..I dont have any Bank account or so...

For me 3rd option is better..*Phone recharge of the guy who pays the money*........


----------



## Joker (Mar 7, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I can do anything for rcon pass


be mature.


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ 
roflmao


----------



## skippednote (Mar 7, 2009)

+1 for option 1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Joker said:


> be mature.



I am just joking dude...Cant u see the "" smiley in front of it...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2009)

Well even my CoD4 clan has purchased the server from vstreet guys...And I get just a mere 48 -55 Ping on their servers......I'm thinking about joining DF Clan...downloading Urban terror now...Do tell me the procedure to join the clan...


----------



## hullap (Mar 7, 2009)

^ IMHO,
df is just a tag how we identify each other, there is no procedure to join as such(like what krazzy says)
 feel free to add df before your name


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ +1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Conqueror..

Remember me...

Just download UrT and u can use DF clan and i know that u r good player in FPS world..


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Option 1 sounds fine to me.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

What if you don't even know him properly and he steals and runs away with all our cash ??....
We wouldnt be able to do anything to that guy...................
Besides Urban Terror is just a game guys, We don't need to spend that much on just a game.

I am not gonna contribute, So plz leave me out plz



Krazzy Warrior said:


> But still hari i cant pay (sorry for it) due to some big fu(king reasons..
> 
> Guys One suggestion:-
> 
> When we will have our own DF server up then..Only those member can remain in our clan who really play good..not anyone who register in Digit Forum and use DF tag...It will go against the respect in our server...



EVERYONE IN THE DF CLAN HAS THE RIGHT TO PLAY ON THE SERVER IF YOU HOST IT UP. {EVEN HARI}


Abt the RCON
If every1 has the RCON then it will lead to utter chaos
Maps,Game types changing every minute
You must be knowing what i am talking abt Gagan.......


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> What if you don't even know him properly and he steals and runs away with all our cash ??....
> We wouldnt be able to do anything to that guy...................
> Besides Urban Terror is just a game guys, We don't need to spend that much on just a game.
> 
> ...


Sh!te.My secret plan has been revealed.! 
/me runs all the way to Arctic and buries face in the ice, never to play UrT again.!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ lol shady ROFL


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

> Sh!te.My secret plan has been revealed.!
> /me runs all the way to Arctic and buries face in the ice, never to play UrT again.!



WE WERE NOT GOING TO SEND IT TO YOU.................................


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> What if you don't even know him properly and he steals and runs away with all our cash ??....
> We wouldnt be able to do anything to that guy...................


We, the oldies on the forum know each other from quite some time and have full trust & faith on each other. 



Crazykiller said:


> Besides Urban Terror is just a game guys, We don't need to spend that much on just a game.


We aren't spending 5000 per month. it is Rs.900 per month and it is pretty reasonable for us if we pool and 6 people are ready to contribute for the server. 

Actually, we've felt the need of a private server, thats why we are going for it. I guess we all can sacrifice a pizza each month for the server. 



Crazykiller said:


> I am not gonna contribute, So plz leave me out plz


Thats no problem.



Crazykiller said:


> Abt the RCON
> If every1 has the RCON then it will lead to utter chaos
> Maps,Game types changing every minute
> You must be knowing what i am talking abt Gagan.......


lol? I guess almost everyone knows the Rcon password of the server which I host and I've never seen this chaos happening. As I had mentioned above, we know each other very well and have a very good mutual understanding. When we play, we specially look after each other's needs. When someone requests to play in a new unknown map and gametype, we vote F1 even though we not like. I don't think it will lead to chaos.

Chaos happens when the Rcon password goes into the wrong hands, like it happened in Hellsheaven. 

Moreover, a few members of our clan have their websites and are also planning to come up with their blogs. They'll put advertisements and it will be more easier for us to pay.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 7, 2009)

How about Demand Drafts?


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> How about Demand Drafts?


That's what I am gonna send.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Note: Thread spoilers, please refrain from posting here. Thank you.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

> Note: Thread spoilers, please refrain from posting here. Thank you.


What do you exactly mean by this??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

^^
Spammers get lost.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

Who are the Spammers??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

^^lol...noob


----------



## hsr (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ what is there to lol i think *cough*krazzy*/cough* is spamming lol


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

Bump!!

I hope we'll be able to get the server running by mid-April. Most of us are busy with exams these days.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 12, 2009)

Waiting for server gagan..Hope it will be fun there...and thanks in advance for it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 12, 2009)

Whenever 2 or more of u guys wanna play, lemme know, I'll host


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Waiting for server gagan..Hope it will be fun there...and thanks in advance for it.


You should rather say thanks to plasma_snake for solving our main problem.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

We owe you our lives Plansma_snake
@gagan,it that ok?


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 12, 2009)

no it is not
the name is plasma_Snake not plansma_snake

thanx plasma


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

^^
I know. It was a typo you noobster.


----------



## toofan (Mar 13, 2009)

Is this thread started in Fight Club section. LOL


----------



## hsr (Mar 13, 2009)

err... did i miss something?


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah you did


----------



## hsr (Mar 13, 2009)

^^pls quote


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 15, 2009)

i dont think its a good idea


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ justification?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 15, 2009)

why to setup a server in india when so many servers are already there...
just enter any server and play the game you're good to go


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ So many servers are there, but of what use are they if you lag as hell? And the server which gives the lowest ping over here - Hellsheaven - has a habit of going down every now and then.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

@pc_game_lover2004
Our main server RSA - hellsheaven.co.za on which we used to get 120ms pings & played for over an year is now defunct.

Secondly, we can't play what we want on other servers. I used to be an admin on Hellsheaven and used to change gametypes if someone requested. (Team DM/Bomb)

Playing with more than 6 players on a server hosted by most of us is impossible.

Thats why we are going for a server.


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> @pc_game_lover2004
> Our main server RSA - hellsheaven.co.za on which we used to get 120ms pings & played for over an year is now defunct.
> 
> Secondly, we can't play what we want on other servers. I used to be an admin on Hellsheaven and used to change gametypes if someone requested. (Team DM/Bomb)
> ...




+1


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets finalize teh things now!


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice idea, wts the cost?


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> Nice idea, wts the cost?


Rs.900 for 12 slots private and Rs.1350 for 12 slots public. 

BTW, I got my PC back, now I'll email V-street people regarding this.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 1, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Rs.900 for 12 slots private and Rs.1350 for 12 slots public.
> 
> BTW, I got my PC back, now I'll email V-street people regarding this.



Rs. 1350 for 12 slot public gonna better.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

Where are you all?

Rey619, Davidboon, Plasma_snake etc. ???????

Should I register an inquiry? That will almost make the things final.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 3, 2009)

Haan Boss! Reporting In! What are my orders? Since I ain't fraggin' with u guys, I won't be jumpin' in any Foxhole with you guys, Sorry for that BUT I'll provide reinforcements in every possible way.  
Plasma_Snake slithering down
Bumpy bouncin' out!


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 3, 2009)

k lets make the descision tommorow ata a fixed time .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i am eager for the server to start . lets make it happen soon.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i am eager for the server to start . lets make it happen soon.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 4, 2009)

Gagan jald se jald server up karna yaar...and btw what this "ico" means..??


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 4, 2009)

Exams get over on 12th May.No gaming before that.Count me out for this month atleast.. If you guys do need to tell something important about the server, just send a PM.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> what this "ico" means..??


It means niaaaaaa


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Gagan we need to talk . lets get together on irc tomorrow and discuss .


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ We'll talk on 7th evening.

I'll be very busy tomorrow.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 5, 2009)

ok..we will gather on irc on 7th evening .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2009)

guys is this the cheapes t one ?

1200 / month is costly ... na ??

more over there isnt many players always...


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys is this the cheapes t one ?
> 
> 1200 / month is costly ... na ??
> 
> more over there isnt many players always...


5-6 people are pooling.

People who are out of India occasionally get bad pings on Plasma's server thats why they don't come to play. But when there are 5-6 of us there, other people do come to play.

BTW it is Rs.1350 for 12 slot public and Rs.900 for 12 slot private with a password.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2009)

per month 950 rs ??

its too costly bro...

it comes around 100 rs per person..

2 $ roughly..

who will contribute bro ??

1 first ok .. then after ?

more over thinkdigit isnt that hot nowadays....


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 6, 2009)

So Boys and Girls(if any), what's the update on the server thingy?


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

We'll meet @ IRC at 8pm.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 7, 2009)

^ i will be there


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

*www.mibbit.com/chat/

IRC server = Freenode (select fromt he drop down menu)
Nick = <your_digit_ID>
Channel = #urt

Come @ 8pm sharp.


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 7, 2009)

so only paid members are allowed?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

No,every idiot out there can freely spam on our server.


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 7, 2009)

i will be there first to spam


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

<-----------DRAFT payment calendar--------------->

Month I
============
ico666* (300)
bassam904 (300)
hullap (300)

Month II
============
davidboon (300)
sunny (300)
klaw24 (300)

Month III
============
shady_inc* (300)
?
?

** = DD sender. *I will send the DD for the first month, but who'll ake the responsibility of sending for the 2nd month. The other 2 people will pay the guy who takes the responsibility.

Month IV
============
ico666* (300)
bassam904 (300)
hullap (300)

Month V
============
davidboon (300)
sunny (300)
klaw24 (300)

Month VI
============
shady_inc* (300)
?
?

Month VII
============
ico666* (300)
bassam904 (300)
hullap (300)

Month VIII
============
davidboon (300)
sunny (300)
klaw24 (300)

Month IX
============
shady_inc* (300)
?
?

<-----------DRAFT payment calendar--------------->


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2009)

ico said:


> <-----------DRAFT payment calendar--------------->
> 
> Month I
> ============
> ...


i agree


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 7, 2009)

i can't wait for the server


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

Today I'll be dreaming of urban b!tches.


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2009)

wet dreams!!!


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 7, 2009)

eww!!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 20, 2009)

ypu guys got the server????


----------



## hsr (Apr 23, 2009)

llol hullap

imma out of pocket money, (had like 6k) brought a mobile and gifted to ma GF


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 24, 2009)

gifted a mobile to GF??
Doesn't She Have one OR she spent money on booking a Hotel Room with ur classmate????


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

n00bs.


----------



## hsr (Apr 24, 2009)

@CrazyKiller, first of all, its my girl friend and not urs, secondly she doesn't have a dual sim phone, thirdly, don't mess with the bull  


ico = n00b spam ( plus multiple accounts XD )


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

WHAT HAPPENED When will be "DF SERVER UP"


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ( plus multiple accounts XD )


Sorry, I have not created multiple IDs except when vaibhavtek was banned.  Sometimes, my friends come to my home and when they see me on Thinkdigit, they register and access their accounts from my home itself.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Woh sab chod! Server ka kya hua!!


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2009)

SMS from Ggn said:
			
		

> Hi..R u from v-street? Actually i wanted a 12 slot private Urban Terror server. it is a Quake3 mod..I had called to this no. but no1 picked up..





			
				Reply said:
			
		

> Give me sme time. Will call u after time.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a talk on fone, he'll call me @ 6pm now.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2009)

When Server Gonna Up??


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

which forum you all moved to?
Give me the link.
It really doesnt feel good when you are left out....................


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

*/connect gagan.homelinux.com*

Whenever you want to play Urban Terror. 

Server name: *IND - Hellsheaven 24x7*

It will be closed for the Weekends though.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys, anyone online? Havnt played for a while..

This is EX DF-comp@ddict

right now, *Desu?*:3*


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 5, 2010)

Incoming !! any1 up to play ??? m w8ing on server if its on


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2010)

I will turn it on at 7pm....currently doing some bandwidth intensive work.


----------



## DarkDante (Feb 5, 2010)

yo dammit wish like hell could help....but how?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2010)

Do /connect gagan.homelinux.com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 5, 2010)

When are you guys playing?


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2010)

Come and play now!!!


----------

